# Deadlifts - dizzy



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Everytime i do a rep on deadlifts i get dizzy and light headed, and once i finish a set its the worst. Any advice on what is casuing this is appreciated, cheers.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You could be lifting too heavy and cuasing too much stress

I for one had a dizzyness problem. It aroused a couple of times on the deadlift to be honest.

I have now been diagnosed with meniars disease and have tablets 2 x a day which stopped the dizzyness.

First off i would makesure your well hydrated, have good breathing patterns and arnt lifting too heavy.

If your doing all of them then id go and see you GP.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> You could be lifting too heavy and cuasing too much stress
> 
> I for one had a dizzyness problem. It aroused a couple of times on the deadlift to be honest.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats great cheers mate, ill make sure i have a good pre workout meal and at least 2 litres of water a day. So your dizzy spells happened because you had meniars disease could i have it too?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Possibley.

Well the reason i was going dizzy is because

i had a build up of toxic on my inner ear and the blood wasnt flushing it away. This built up and when it was released, i went dizzy.

The tablets improved my blood flow on my inner ear.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh shi# the problem i have like its something to do with my blood hence why i get light headed/dizzy. I have to admit also when i am sitting down for a while or lying in my bed if i get up immediately i get dizzy/light headed, maybe i should see a GP before i hurt myself.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well it is common in alot of people making sudden movements to go dizzy and light headed.

When you go dizzy, how long does it last ?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Well it is common in alot of people making sudden movements to go dizzy and light headed.
> 
> When you go dizzy, how long does it last ?


Well when i get up from a lyin/seated position it lasts a good 3/4 secs, after each rep its about 3/4 secs as well, but after a set its loner than 3/4 secs more like 5/6 secs.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I doubt its meniers because mine lasted around 5 minutes.

It sounds like your making sudden head movements.

Id focus on your technique, breathing and keeping well hydrated.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah i think the problem might be my breathing i think i may not breath during deadlifts i only breath when i set the bb down, i exhale. Do you exhale at the top of a deadlift movement, when should i inhale and exhale, i would check on the internet but its being very slow atm, cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Totally normal and totally fine it means your putting some fcuking effort into your training.

I love when people comment on how to change this, yes make sure your getting in enough oxygen but at a certain point training is going to get strenous...blood vessels will blow out you will throw up and feel ****

Live with it.


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

Haha, i get exactly the same, looks like my head gasket is about to blow, i put it down to trying hard, but feel like i am going to fall over


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

hahaha aye completely normal just make sure you got the normal things covered though, itn ormally helps

good breathing pattern

hydrated

and a good pre work out meal

i find im less pukey if i have a few bananas before i start lol

threw up today though, in my mouth mid squat, was lush


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok cheers for the advice men, appreciated.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

your not a man until you have blood p1ssing out from your nose while deadlifting lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i always feel dizzy and faint after a set of squats, only lasts 5 minutes and then i'm fine and raring for the next set.

By 'raring' i mean shaking like a sh!tting dog and wishing it was the last set when in actual fact there is three more and you have another 4 exercises on top of that....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i always feel dizzy and faint after a set of squats, only lasts 5 minutes and then i'm fine and raring for the next set.
> 
> By 'raring' i mean shaking like a sh!tting dog and wishing it was the last set when in actual fact there is three more and you have another 4 exercises on top of that....


I do a squat 20 repper.

By the time i get to 10 reps im seriously considering quitting. It takes alot of grunting to get the last 10 out haha


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Make sure you keep your head up.

Lift in front of a mirror if you can and look yourself in the eye. It should also help your form.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

jw007 said:


> your not a man until you have blood p1ssing out from your nose while deadlifting lol


 Step you up one your not a man until your blood pressure is through the roof and blood is p1ssing out your nose doing barbell curls


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

I get really bad headaches when Ive trained legs and deadlift...part and parcel, there just exercises that demand the body go to hell and back and use every ounce of strength and effort.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> your not a man until you have blood p1ssing out from your nose while deadlifting lol


LOL !


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Make sure you keep your head up.
> 
> Lift in front of a mirror if you can and look yourself in the eye. It should also help your form.


Cheers mate


----------



## musclemonkee (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi i'm new here, and was searching google to see if anyone else had the dizzyness problem.

I only seem to get the dizzyness on the first set of either heavy deadlifts or squats, if I have not done a significant warm up for the exercise.

The dizzyness is caused by a spike in blood pressure. If you ease into the exercise buy doing moderate weight warm ups, your body is sort of prepared and primed to do some work. But if you happen to just hack into a heavy weight on the first set, your body is not primed for the movement. Therefore your body is sort of unprepared for whats about to hit it. Too much stress thrown at it all of a sudden.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

I breath when i lift the weight i find there next to no dizzyness now


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i always feel dizzy and faint after a set of squats, only lasts 5 minutes and then i'm fine and raring for the next set.
> 
> By 'raring' i mean shaking like a sh!tting dog and wishing it was the last set when in actual fact there is three more and you have another 4 exercises on top of that....


Damm i thought i was the only one, i always wondered if it was normal. Though squats the only exercise that makes me feel dizzy as if im about to pass out :laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

guess its because your not lifting heavy enough....hee,hee,just joking...i guess deadifting and squatting are 2 very demanding heavy exercises,and when you slap loads of weight on...it is a very anaerobic exercise where you are not doing much breathing at all,but almost all exercises incorporate both anaerobic and aerobic respiration...your working muscles need blood flow to the working muscles for function...and the big strain and breath hold may contribute to this dizziness and feeling slightly dis-orientated lack of oxygen,also this is quite dangerous doing heavy weights and holding breath for too long,because the brain will be in a deficit for oxygen too...including a need for oxygenated blood,which comes from your pulmonary(lungs) because of the held breath and strain of the exercise!!!

breath out on the way up and breath in on the way down!!!!

this may be some of the reason why you feel the dizzy light headed feeling!!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Make sure you keep your head up.
> 
> Lift in front of a mirror if you can and look yourself in the eye. It should also help your form.


Yea i been reading that looking in the wrong place and keeping neck bent at funny angles while doing big moves like this can cause serious spinal stress.

Keeping spine straight at all times on all machines and looking in the natural direction is what we should all be doing. Ive started this as i got into bad habits!


----------



## wee matt (Sep 5, 2008)

every time i train legs or deadlift i feel faint, light headed go's hand in hand . Your puttting massive strian on your body, just it's way of saying enoughs enough so you'll stop......Wrong.... line yourself up for the next sets.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

breathe - check your form - breathe - check your form

repeat until you cant move another inch

get dizzy and see stars

eat

rest

grow


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I get it when I do high rep, heavy deads. I generally choose to just suck it up and not be a pussy but each to their own :whistling: :tongue:


----------

